
What is wrong with LinkedIN machine learning? - ktamiola
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-wrong-linkedin-machine-learning-kamil-tamiola
======
dozzie
Who cares? LinkedIn is a portal where I receive spammy invitations from idiots
who can't read my description, occasionally a totally mismatched offer from
clueless recruiters, and rarely an offer that may actually be worth looking
at. And I really don't expect anything else from this portal.

------
ktamiola
LinkedIN ML algorithms are suggesting ridiculous, completely off the topic
news! At the beginning it was funny, but now is completely annoying! Unlike
Facebook, LinkedIN don't offer hide/suppress functionality.

Do you happen to see the same issues?

